# Stupidly Easy Cake Mix Recipes In the Slow Cooker



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

Stupidly Easy Cake Mix Recipes in the Slow Cooker ~ http://www.allfreeslowcookerrecipes.com/?task=search&search_term=cake+mix&ml=1&utm_source=ppl-newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=allfreeslowcookerrecipes20141002

4-Ingredient Slow Cooker Cherry Delight  Gooey and sweet ~ http://www.allfreeslowcookerrecipes.com/Slow-Cooker-Dessert-Recipes/4-Ingredient-Slow-Cooker-Cherry-Delight/ml/1/?utm_source=ppl-newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=allfreeslowcookerrecipes20141002

Apple Pie Coffee Cake  Apple-licious ~ http://www.allfreeslowcookerrecipes.com/Slow-Cooker-Dessert-Recipes/Apple-Pie-Coffee-Cake/ml/1/?utm_source=ppl-newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=allfreeslowcookerrecipes20141002

Apple Pumpkin Cake  Fall favorite ~ http://www.allfreeslowcookerrecipes.com/Slow-Cooker-Dessert-Recipes/Apple-Pumpkin-Cake/ml/1/?utm_source=ppl-newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=allfreeslowcookerrecipes20141002

Better Than Sex Coconut Cake  Must-try ~ http://www.allfreeslowcookerrecipes.com/Slow-Cooker-Dessert-Recipes/Slow-Cooker-Coconut-Cake/ml/1/?utm_source=ppl-newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=allfreeslowcookerrecipes20141002

Cake Mix Apple Pie Coffee Cake  Reader favorite! ~ http://www.allfreeslowcookerrecipes.com/Slow-Cooker-Dessert-Recipes/Cake-Mix-Apple-Pie-Coffee-Cake/ml/1/?utm_source=ppl-newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=allfreeslowcookerrecipes20141002

Cake Mix Peach Cobbler  Great any time ~ http://www.allfreeslowcookerrecipes.com/Slow-Cooker-Dessert-Recipes/Cake-Mix-Peach-Cobbler/ml/1/?utm_source=ppl-newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=allfreeslowcookerrecipes20141002

Candy Bar Chocolate Pudding Cake  Rich treat ~ http://www.allfreeslowcookerrecipes.com/Slow-Cooker-Dessert-Recipes/Heath-Bar-Chocolate-Pudding-Cake/ml/1/?utm_source=ppl-newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=allfreeslowcookerrecipes20141002

Chocolate Cobbler in the Slow Cooker  Decadent ~ http://www.allfreeslowcookerrecipes.com/Slow-Cooker-Dessert-Recipes/Chocolate-Cobbler-in-the-Slow-Cooker/ml/1/?utm_source=ppl-newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=allfreeslowcookerrecipes20141002

Chocolate Covered Strawberry Dump Cake  Divine! ~ http://www.allfreeslowcookerrecipes.com/Slow-Cooker-Dessert-Recipes/Chocolate-Covered-Strawberry-Dump-Cake/ml/1/?utm_source=ppl-newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=allfreeslowcookerrecipes20141002

Coffee Caramel Cake  Delish ~ http://www.allfreeslowcookerrecipes.com/Slow-Cooker-Dessert-Recipes/Coffee-Caramel-Cake/ml/1/?utm_source=ppl-newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=allfreeslowcookerrecipes20141002

Down-South Amalgamation Cake  Classic ~ http://www.recipelion.com/Cake-Recipes/Down-South-Amalgamation-Cake/ml/1/?utm_source=ppl-newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=allfreeslowcookerrecipes20141002

Easy Hawaiian Dump Cake  Tropical delight ~ http://www.recipelion.com/Cake-Recipes/Easy-Hawaiian-Dump-Cake/ml/1/?utm_source=ppl-newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=allfreeslowcookerrecipes20141002

Easy Orange Dream Cake  Phenomenal ~ http://www.recipelion.com/Cake-Recipes/Easy-Orange-Dream-Cake/ml/1/?utm_source=ppl-newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=allfreeslowcookerrecipes20141002

Five-Minute Fruity Dump Cake  Easy to make ~ http://www.allfreeslowcookerrecipes.com/Slow-Cooker-Dessert-Recipes/Slow-Cooker-Fruit-Dump-Cake/ml/1/?utm_source=ppl-newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=allfreeslowcookerrecipes20141002

Glazed Cinnamon Coffee Cake (shown above) Fab! ~ http://www.allfreeslowcookerrecipes.com/Slow-Cooker-Breakfast-Recipes/Glazed-Cinnamon-Coffee-Cake/ml/1/?utm_source=ppl-newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=allfreeslowcookerrecipes20141002

Peanut Butter Cup Cake  Perfection ~ http://www.allfreeslowcookerrecipes.com/Slow-Cooker-Dessert-Recipes/Peanut-Butter-Cup-Cake/ml/1/?utm_source=ppl-newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=allfreeslowcookerrecipes20141002

Pumpkin Angel Food Cake with Caramel Sauce  So good! ~ http://www.allfreeslowcookerrecipes.com/Slow-Cooker-Dessert-Recipes/Pumpkin-Angel-Food-Cake-with-Caramel-Sauce/ml/1/?utm_source=ppl-newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=allfreeslowcookerrecipes20141002

Simple Cake Mix Carrot Cake  So handy ~ http://www.allfreeslowcookerrecipes.com/Slow-Cooker-Dessert-Recipes/Pumpkin-Angel-Food-Cake-with-Caramel-Sauce/ml/1/?utm_source=ppl-newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=allfreeslowcookerrecipes20141002

Slow Cooker Birthday Cake  Fun cake ~ http://www.allfreeslowcookerrecipes.com/Slow-Cooker-Dessert-Recipes/Slow-Cooker-Birthday-Cake/ml/1/?utm_source=ppl-newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=allfreeslowcookerrecipes20141002

Slow Cooker Brownie Surprise  Fabulous ~ http://www.allfreeslowcookerrecipes.com/Slow-Cooker-Dessert-Recipes/Slow-Cooker-Brownie-Surprise/ml/1/?utm_source=ppl-newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=allfreeslowcookerrecipes20141002

Slow Cooker Caramel Cream Cheese Cookie Bars  Tasty! ~ http://www.allfreeslowcookerrecipes.com/Slow-Cooker-Dessert-Recipes/Slow-Cooker-Caramel-Cream-Cheese-Cookie-Bars/ml/1/?utm_source=ppl-newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=allfreeslowcookerrecipes20141002

Slow Cooker Chocolate Chip Pumpkin Bars  Great for fall ~ http://www.allfreeslowcookerrecipes.com/Slow-Cooker-Dessert-Recipes/Chocolate-Chip-Pumpkin-Bars/ml/1/?utm_source=ppl-newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=allfreeslowcookerrecipes20141002

Slow Cooker Hot Fudge Peanut Butter Pudding Cake  Wow ~ http://www.allfreeslowcookerrecipes.com/Slow-Cooker-Dessert-Recipes/Slow-Cooker-Hot-Fudge-Peanut-Butter-Pudding-Cake/ml/1/?utm_source=ppl-newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=allfreeslowcookerrecipes20141002

Slow Cooker Lemon Love Cake  Tasty treat ~ http://www.allfreeslowcookerrecipes.com/Slow-Cooker-Dessert-Recipes/Slow-Cooker-Lemon-Love-Cake/ml/1/?utm_source=ppl-newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=allfreeslowcookerrecipes20141002

Slow Cooker Soda Cake  So simple ~ http://www.allfreeslowcookerrecipes.com/Slow-Cooker-Dessert-Recipes/Slow-Cooker-Soda-Cake-Six-Ways/ml/1/?utm_source=ppl-newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=allfreeslowcookerrecipes20141002

Slow Cooker Strawberry Supreme Poke Cake  Wow! ~ http://www.allfreeslowcookerrecipes.com/Slow-Cooker-Dessert-Recipes/Slow-Cooker-Strawberry-Supreme-Poke-Cake/ml/1/?utm_source=ppl-newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=allfreeslowcookerrecipes20141002

Super Moist Cake Mix Carrot Cake  Delectable! ~ http://www.allfreeslowcookerrecipes.com/Slow-Cooker-Dessert-Recipes/Super-Moist-Cake-Mix-Carrot-Cake/ml/1/?utm_source=ppl-newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=allfreeslowcookerrecipes20141002

Three Ingredient Cake Mix Cherry Dump Cake  So Simple ~ http://www.allfreeslowcookerrecipes.com/Slow-Cooker-Dessert-Recipes/Three-Ingredient-Cake-Mix-Cherry-Dump-Cake/ml/1/?utm_source=ppl-newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=allfreeslowcookerrecipes20141002

Triple Chocolate Mess  Mess of heaven ~ http://www.allfreeslowcookerrecipes.com/Slow-Cooker-Dessert-Recipes/Triple-Chocolate-Mess/ml/1/?utm_source=ppl-newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=allfreeslowcookerrecipes20141002

Two-Ingredient Slow Cooker Black Forest Cake  Rich treat ~ http://www.allfreeslowcookerrecipes.com/Slow-Cooker-Dessert-Recipes/Two-Ingredient-Slow-Cooker-Black-Forest-Cake/ml/1/?utm_source=ppl-newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=allfreeslowcookerrecipes20141002

Ultimate Dump Cake  Unbelievable! ~ http://www.allfreeslowcookerrecipes.com/Slow-Cooker-Dessert-Recipes/Ultimate-Dump-Cake/ml/1/?utm_source=ppl-newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=allfreeslowcookerrecipes20141002


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

You are a cruel, cruel woman.

That being said, Thank you! :thumbup:


----------



## ITTY BITTY's GG (Apr 3, 2014)

THANK YOU they really do sound yummy and I like that they are so easy with ingredients I usually have in cupboard


----------



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> You are a cruel, cruel woman.
> That being said, Thank you! :thumbup:


Well, believe it or not - I do not bake, hardly ever did (love cooking but always had an aversion to baking - too fiddly for me) - so I will not be making any of these - should not be eating them anyway.


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

has anyone who has read Jan Karons' Father Tim series made the Orange Marmalade Cake? I drool everytime I read about it. Don't bake much these days so haven't tried it?????


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Thank you


----------

